# Walking staff/stick SLINGSHOT!



## Woogle (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey everyone ever been on a hike with your walking staff just moving along when you see a bird? A rabbit? Or another such creature you just want to shoot. Well what if the hassle of reaching into your pocket for the slingshot was removed by one simple design.....A walking staff slingshot. Yes hold on I'll link a video of a man making a walking staff but here is the idea see this man here before he finishes it leaves a fork on the top of the walking staff. 



 check that out...You'll then see what I mean...Imagine has that would be...I am going to try it I have bands and such to do so I wish for others to try it as well if they would like. I will post a video on youtube. If successfull.

Tell me what you think about my idea







? Thanks

-Komotoko


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice. I have a thumbstick and haven't considered shooting it.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

its not gonna fit in ya pocket but its a very nice idea


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I love walking stick catapults you can hide the elastic as you walk down the country lanes, i had a really good one what a old chap made for me, but sadly one of my dogs chewed it in half ha ha, so it was just a catapult after that, jeff


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Check this one out. Made by our own Flatband last year. Great minds think alike, eh?


----------



## Woogle (Mar 22, 2010)

haha I didn't even know anyone had made one yet I thought I was the first to think of it...But still im happy about it ima make one this evening hopefully and work on it for the next couple days and hopefully post a youtube video with it.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I was going to say that Flatband has made them but you beat me to it....good thing I actually read what other people post some times.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i think thats a great idea! ill try it sometime!


----------

